# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  لاعب الهليل يفشل في مهمته السرية المكلف بيها من فوزي

## RED PLANET

*اظن وان بعض الظن اثم انه اللاعب حسن كباشي الطرد من الهليل نتيجة لضرب وارغو
بعد دخولو بدقيقتين  دخل عشان مهمة محددة من فوزي المرضي
وهي اصابة وارغو لحقدو البين علي الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

اظن وان بعض الظن اثم انه اللاعب حسن كباشي الطرد من الهليل نتيجة لضرب وارغو
بعد دخولو بدقيقتين دخل عشان مهمة محددة من فوزي المرضي
وهي اصابة وارغو لحقدو البين علي الزعيم



والله الحمدلله علي النتيجة وعودة وارغو
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

والله الحمدلله علي النتيجة وعودة وارغو



اكبر مكسب للمباراة بعد النقاط
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*والله ديل ما تستبعد منهم أى حاجة...
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*لاحظ انو الناس ديل كانو مركزين علي وارغو والسعودي عبد الحميد
لانهم عارفين ان المريخ عندو نقص في الهجوم باصابة كلتشي وابتعاد
طمبل بعدين فوزي المرضي معروف للجميع

*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*والله يجيبو الدايريين يجيبوهو...فوزى... جرجس.... حجر طحنية.... أى حاجة....
المريخ قاهر الظرووووووف و هو عملاق....عملاق ...
مارد لا يتأثر بمثل هذه التفاهات...
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

  حجر طحنية.... 




يابا مالك ؟؟
قبيل ما لقيتك بتتعشي 
هضمت سريع كدا ؟؟؟؟
 
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

يابا مالك ؟؟
قبيل ما لقيتك بتتعشي 
هضمت سريع كدا ؟؟؟؟
 



ها ها ها ها 
والله متعشى فول...لكن الناس ديل زهجونا عديل....

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

ها ها ها ها 
والله متعشى فول...لكن الناس ديل زهجونا عديل....




سبحان الله الفول دا مفروض يقعد لي بكرة زي ......... في المنتدي
                        	*

----------


## مجاهد محمد الهادي

*احلى خبر هدف للجوهرة وارغو
                        	*

----------


## alhawii

*وارغو بدا وجاكم بلا 
وارغو الهلال حارقو
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*اهم مكاسب اللقاء ثلاثه نقاط وعدم وجود اصابات
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*يا رد يا احمد 
كلامك فيه نسبه كبيره من الصواب
فوزى بتاع الحمار بسوى اى شئ
داير يقصينا افريقيا 
قوليه كان ليك

لكن الهليل محظوظ جايهو الاسماعيلى دايخ 
وملجن ضمن التأهل من هنا

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كشه الدولى
					

يا رد يا احمد 
كلامك فيه نسبه كبيره من الصواب
فوزى بتاع الحمار بسوى اى شئ
داير يقصينا افريقيا 
قوليه كان ليك

لكن الهليل محظوظ جايهو الاسماعيلى دايخ 
وملجن ضمن التأهل من هنا




يابا والله البلح ديل ما تضمنهم كلو كلو
بعدين جماعتنا ديل هم زاتهم دايخين
                        	*

----------

